# Is she a Turkish Van?



## Opu (May 1, 2021)

She is my 1 months old kitten. I don't know which breed she is. But she looks very similar to Turkish Van. What do you think? And isn't she beautiful? 😍


----------



## Raq (Feb 2, 2021)

Hi! She is beautiful. I would describe her as a domestic medium-longhair. 
Could we see some pictures of her from the front?
Based on her tail and coat length I wouldn’t be inclined to think Turkish Van, but there is always a slight chance. 
Most cats are not a particular breed. In fact, less than five percent of cats are purebred, nor do they have purebred ancestors. 
If you are really unsure, you could always do a DNA test. Hope this helps!


----------



## Opu (May 1, 2021)

I don't have any better picture of her, she moves a lot 😅

She is my first cat, I don't know a lot about them. Someone said she might be mix breed of Turkish Van. She looks very similar to Turkish Van except her hair is little shorter.

And I am a little worried about the spot on her nose. It wasn't there when I got her. I tried to wash it but it is something hard.


----------



## Raq (Feb 2, 2021)

No worries! I only have a few pictures of one of my cats as a kitten because she wouldn’t sit still. I’d look into getting that spot checked out by a vet.

Cat genetics are incredibly complicated and I definitely do not understand all of them, but there’s a pretty slight chance that she is mixed with a Turkish van. I definitely could see how your friend thought that, but like I said it is pretty unlikely. 
Again, you could always do a DNA test if you want to know for sure. The fur Length is making me think she isn’t, although it can be hard to tell what they’re length will be when they’re that young.
White cats aren’t always just the color white. They’re often “masking” a different color. For example, if you have a white cat with a spot of black on their head, that could mean that their true color is black and the white is just “masking” the black color, if that makes sense. Of course, this isn’t always the case. 
Im thinking it’s the same for your kitten. She’s an orange cat, but she has a large amount of white on her. I hope this makes sense


----------



## Opu (May 1, 2021)

Thanks for your time and help Raq 🥰


----------



## Raq (Feb 2, 2021)

Opu said:


> Thanks for your time and help Raq 🥰


Sure, no problem.


----------



## lcordaro (Dec 21, 2015)

Definitely get that spot on her nose checked out. Does it feel like a raise growth? She is a cutie. By the way. Where is the mommy cat?


----------



## Opu (May 1, 2021)

The spot is just a hard dried dirt. Half of it is already gone and skin under it is perfectly fine. 

I rescued her from street. She was alone on the street.


----------



## lcordaro (Dec 21, 2015)

Glad that it was just dirt. Being that she is only 4 weeks old and would still be nursing from her mother what are you feeding her? She looks thin. She needs to see a vet to make sure she is healthy and nutritionally well.


----------

